# Diamond Resorts International is history!



## Mimi (Aug 10, 2021)

Attended a timeshare presentation today at Kaanapali Beach Club for Diamond Resorts. Gift was Events of a Lifetime concert the previous evening at the Ritz Carlton in Kapalua, Maui, featuring Amy Hanaiali"i, the most popular female vocalist in Hawaii. We agreed to a 120 minute sales talk, which ended in about half an hour. We already own 11 weeks of timeshare that we use every year, no points, and we are an elderly couple (76 &  77) almost ready to pass our timeshare treasures to our adult children and grandchildren. We learned today that *Diamond Resorts has just been taken over by Hilton, which was a surprise, and the reason for this post.* Our interaction was very pleasant, as we reminded our friendly sales guy of his parents. We we all grew up in the same general area of New Jersey. We retired to Florida, and so did they! We come to Hawaii to vacation and they come to visit their son! Life is good!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 10, 2021)

There are already a number of threads on this topic - here are the three primary ones:

started March 10, 2021:








						Hilton Grand Vacations strikes deal to acquire Diamond Resorts
					

HGV strikes deal to acquire Diamond Resorts -...




					tugbbs.com
				




March 10, 2021:








						Welcome to HGVC!
					

HGVC agrees to purchase DRI for 1.5 billion! I hope you all are happy with the change and it works out that you get to use our system. I love the locations of your system!




					tugbbs.com
				




August 2, 2021:








						HGV officially acquires Diamond Resorts
					

Just received this email.        Today marks an exciting milestone for our company and the entire travel industry. As of this morning, Hilton Grand Vacations has officially acquired Diamond Resorts. Together, we are now one of the world’s largest timeshare networks with a combined portfolio of...




					tugbbs.com
				




August 3, 2021:








						Hilton Grand Vacation purchase of Diamond international is final
					

Wondered if anyone is as hopeful as me about getting more ways to use my HGV points?  Special thanks to the TUG universe as I just bought used 7000 HGVC points in anticipation of the additional resorts from Diamond International...   I don't have any facts, but hoping additional resorts arrive...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## nshugg (Aug 10, 2021)

Mimi said:


> Attended a timeshare presentation today at Kaanapali Beach Club for Diamond Resorts. Gift was Events of a Lifetime concert the previous evening at the Ritz Carlton in Kapalua, Maui, featuring Amy Hanaiali"i, the most popular female vocalist in Hawaii. We agreed to a 120 minute sales talk, which ended in about half an hour. We already own 11 weeks of timeshare that we use every year, no points, and we are an elderly couple (76 &  77) almost ready to pass our timeshare treasures to our adult children and grandchildren. We learned today that *Diamond Resorts has just been taken over by Hilton, which was a surprise, and the reason for this post.* Our interaction was very pleasant, as we reminded our friendly sales guy of his parents. We we all grew up in the same general area of New Jersey. We retired to Florida, and so did they! We come to Hawaii to vacation and they come to visit their son! Life is good!



I used to work as a timeshare point upgrade position for a resort that became Diamond.  It was hard work; it was our job.  To have people who own 11 timeshares go to a presentation is a joke.  Not only do your waste our time but you cost us a potential sale for someone who is a real sales possibility.  That’s why your presentation lasted a half hour.  The agent knew he was wasting his time and then had to move to the back of the sales agent line to try for another sale.  PLEASE I know people buy timeshares after saying No Way but for all of the sales people out there trying to make a living; enjoy the resort and don’t waste our time.  And when we see you dragging your kids along who don’t behave and need your attention which diverts from the presentation we have to lower our expectations even more.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 10, 2021)

nshugg said:


> I used to work as a timeshare point upgrade position for a resort that became Diamond.  It was hard work; it was our job.  To have people who own 11 timeshares go to a presentation is a joke.  Not only do your waste our time but you cost us a potential sale for someone who is a real sales possibility.  That’s why your presentation lasted a half hour.  The agent knew he was wasting his time and then had to move to the back of the sales agent line to try for another sale.  PLEASE I know people buy timeshares after saying No Way but for all of the sales people out there trying to make a living; enjoy the resort and don’t waste our time.  And when we see you dragging your kids along who don’t behave and need your attention which diverts from the presentation we have to lower our expectations even more.



Don't waste your time?  Seriously?  We can't check in, walk through the lobby, or relax in our room without being constantly harassed by body snatchers in many of these resorts.  The uninitiated are promised gifts, breakfast and an informational presentation that requires a commitment of 90 minutes and is no way a sales pitch, just to be held hostage by worse-than-used-car-salesmen for five hours and longer.

Don't waste your time?

Guests are on VACATION.  They are not there to accommodate YOU.  But I appreciate you sharing the prevailing mentality of timeshare salesmen.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 10, 2021)

nshugg said:


> I used to work as a timeshare point upgrade position for a resort that became Diamond.  It was hard work; it was our job.  To have people who own 11 timeshares go to a presentation is a joke.  Not only do your waste our time but you cost us a potential sale for someone who is a real sales possibility.  That’s why your presentation lasted a half hour.  The agent knew he was wasting his time and then had to move to the back of the sales agent line to try for another sale.  PLEASE I know people buy timeshares after saying No Way but for all of the sales people out there trying to make a living; enjoy the resort and don’t waste our time.  And when we see you dragging your kids along who don’t behave and need your attention which diverts from the presentation we have to lower our expectations even more.


Bwah, ha, ha! You made my day!  Pure comedy gold. The poor salesperson being harassed and ****-blocked by these grandparents. I guess your company shouldn't have signed them up and promised goodies, despite their likely initial refusals. 

What's your limit: 3 timeshares owned, 5, 7? We don't know where the poster bought, but they bought 11.  Is 10 too many?  I heard repeat customers are some of the best marks. 

I am sure it is hard work selling timeshares.  It's also hard to sell ice to Eskimos in the winter.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 10, 2021)

Find an Honest Job where you do not have to deceive, tell half truths, and out right lies to make a sell to the uninitiated.


----------



## goaliedave (Aug 19, 2021)

Lol made my day, poor salesperson !


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 19, 2021)

nshugg said:


> I used to work as a timeshare point upgrade position for a resort that became Diamond.  It was hard work; it was our job.  To have people who own 11 timeshares go to a presentation is a joke.  Not only do your waste our time but you cost us a potential sale for someone who is a real sales possibility.  That’s why your presentation lasted a half hour.  The agent knew he was wasting his time and then had to move to the back of the sales agent line to try for another sale.  PLEASE I know people buy timeshares after saying No Way but for all of the sales people out there trying to make a living; enjoy the resort and don’t waste our time.  And when we see you dragging your kids along who don’t behave and need your attention which diverts from the presentation we have to lower our expectations even more.


Get over yourself.  I highly suggest a course in Emotional Intelligence and some self reflection.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2021)

nshugg said:


> I used to work as a timeshare point upgrade position for a resort that became Diamond.  It was hard work; it was our job.  To have people who own 11 timeshares go to a presentation is a joke.  Not only do your waste our time but you cost us a potential sale for someone who is a real sales possibility.  That’s why your presentation lasted a half hour.  The agent knew he was wasting his time and then had to move to the back of the sales agent line to try for another sale.  PLEASE I know people buy timeshares after saying No Way but for all of the sales people out there trying to make a living; enjoy the resort and don’t waste our time.  And when we see you dragging your kids along who don’t behave and need your attention which diverts from the presentation we have to lower our expectations even more.


That is a really ridiculous post on a BBS for timeshare owners.  I will go on a presentation whenever I want, and only attend about 10% of what I am invited to.  I avoid the concierge desk almost every trip we take.  I did go on a Westin presentation for $200.  Don't ask me to go, if you don't want me there.  

Do not tell anyone they cannot attend the timeshare presentation.  You just never know.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 21, 2021)

nshugg said:


> I used to work as a timeshare point upgrade position for a resort that became Diamond.  It was hard work; it was our job.  To have people who own 11 timeshares go to a presentation is a joke.  Not only do your waste our time but you cost us a potential sale for someone who is a real sales possibility.  That’s why your presentation lasted a half hour.  The agent knew he was wasting his time and then had to move to the back of the sales agent line to try for another sale.  PLEASE I know people buy timeshares after saying No Way but for all of the sales people out there trying to make a living; enjoy the resort and don’t waste our time.  And when we see you dragging your kids along who don’t behave and need your attention which diverts from the presentation we have to lower our expectations even more.



Then stop offering presentations and stop calling to set up another presentation. 

I have yet to seek out a presentation just to waste a salesmen’s time. OTOH, the sales staff sure has sought us out. 

It’s nice, but rare, to take a vacation at any timeshare without being called at home, then sent to the concierge desk for a parking pass and hit up to do an “update.”

If you keep offering, I’ll keeping taking the freebies and wasting your time. 

I’ll make you this promise. If you don’t ask, I won’t seek out another presentation.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 22, 2021)

nshugg said:


> I used to work as a timeshare point upgrade position for a resort that became Diamond.  It was hard work; it was our job.  To have people who own 11 timeshares go to a presentation is a joke.  Not only do your waste our time but you cost us a potential sale for someone who is a real sales possibility.  That’s why your presentation lasted a half hour.  The agent knew he was wasting his time and then had to move to the back of the sales agent line to try for another sale.  PLEASE I know people buy timeshares after saying No Way but for all of the sales people out there trying to make a living; enjoy the resort and don’t waste our time.  And when we see you dragging your kids along who don’t behave and need your attention which diverts from the presentation we have to lower our expectations even more.


I understand what you are saying, and having been heavily involved in sales earlier in my career (~$5 million per year), I can understand your frustration.  However, the situation you describe reflects poor performance by your marketing organization.  

Let me make a distinction between marketing and sales.  Marketing is the task of generating qualified leads. Sales is the process of converting those leads into sales.  If, as a sales person, you are being presented with unsaleable leads, inherently the problem is upstream from you.  If the organization is bringing to the sales floor too many unsaleable leads, the logical approach is to tighten up the leads qualification process (marketing). 

If you are working for an organization that persists in providing an inordinate number of unsaleable leads, only to barbecue your ass in molasses because you are not meeting a sales quota, then you are in an impossible situation. You should quit and find a job where you have a chance at success, rather than continue laboring somewhere where you are unhappy for not meeting expectations,  and where they are unhappy with you and will ultimately spit you out and try to find a reason not to pay you any money that you are owed at the time the eject you.


----------



## nshugg (Aug 28, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Don't waste your time?  Seriously?  We can't check in, walk through the lobby, or relax in our room without being constantly harassed by body snatchers in many of these resorts.  The uninitiated are promised gifts, breakfast and an informational presentation that requires a commitment of 90 minutes and is no way a sales pitch, just to be held hostage by worse-than-used-car-salesmen for five hours and longer.
> 
> Don't waste your time?
> 
> Guests are on VACATION.  They are not there to accommodate YOU.  But I appreciate you sharing the prevailing mentality of timeshare salesmen.



To quote our famous and previous First Lady: just say NO!


----------



## nshugg (Aug 28, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Find an Honest Job where you do not have to deceive, tell half truths, and out right lies to make a sell to the uninitiated.


I have never lied ONCE to secure a sale.  For you to act like the almighty and to have felt that buying a Timeshare was worth it and now attack the people who sold it to you is rather hypocritical.  I own 2 Cabo timeshares that I love and am in the process of buying a TUG timeshare in Hilton Head was and is something I want and enjoy.  Don’t throw all timeshare sales people in the same boat.


----------



## nshugg (Aug 28, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I understand what you are saying, and having been heavily involved in sales earlier in my career (~$5 million per year), I can understand your frustration.  However, the situation you describe reflects poor performance by your marketing organization.
> 
> Let me make a distinction between marketing and sales.  Marketing is the task of generating qualified leads. Sales is the process of converting those leads into sales.  If, as a sales person, you are being presented with unsaleable leads, inherently the problem is upstream from you.  If the organization is bringing to the sales floor too many unsaleable leads, the logical approach is to tighten up the leads qualification process (marketing).
> 
> If you are working for an organization that persists in providing an inordinate number of unsaleable leads, only to barbecue your ass in molasses because you are not meeting a sales quota, then you are in an impossible situation. You should quit and find a job where you have a chance at success, rather than continue laboring somewhere where you are unhappy for not meeting expectations,  and where they are unhappy with you and will ultimately spit you out and try to find a reason not to pay you any money that you are owed at the time the eject you.



I understand sales and marketing.  I spent years in selling and operating incentive travel.  Timeshare is nothing like that.  Lead generators aren’t paid to qualify leads, they are paid to set appointments.  It rests entirely on the sales person shoulders to find out how they can help a current or potential owner see the benefits of ownership. Accepting a presentation with no chance in hell of buying regardless of the offer is dishonest.  And don’t blame it on people harassing you.  After explaining upon check- in I am not interested in the breakfast owner update or seeing a sister property etc., I am left alone.  Saying no is a 5 minute conversation at most.


----------



## nshugg (Aug 28, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> Then stop offering presentations and stop calling to set up another presentation.
> 
> I have yet to seek out a presentation just to waste a salesmen’s time. OTOH, the sales staff sure has sought us out.
> 
> ...



It’s their job to ASK.  It’s your job to spend less than 5 minutes saying NO.  Is there a law against in inquiring whether they could make your membership better?  We are not the enemy; just people trying to make a living like you.


----------



## nshugg (Aug 28, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That is a really ridiculous post on a BBS for timeshare owners.  I will go on a presentation whenever I want, and only attend about 10% of what I am invited to.  I avoid the concierge desk almost every trip we take.  I did go on a Westin presentation for $200.  Don't ask me to go, if you don't want me there.
> 
> Do not tell anyone they cannot attend the timeshare presentation.  You just never know.



Hardly ridiculous.  10 Percent?  Wow you must own a lot of timeshares to only attend 10 percent.  Talk about someone untruthful.  No one said you couldn’t go; we merely requested you think before wasting our time.  Anyone in sales for a living knows what I’m talking about.


----------



## nshugg (Aug 28, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Bwah, ha, ha! You made my day!  Pure comedy gold. The poor salesperson being harassed and ****-blocked by these grandparents. I guess your company shouldn't have signed them up and promised goodies, despite their likely initial refusals.
> 
> What's your limit: 3 timeshares owned, 5, 7? We don't know where the poster bought, but they bought 11.  Is 10 too many?  I heard repeat customers are some of the best marks.
> 
> I am sure it is hard work selling timeshares.  It's also hard to sell ice to Eskimos in the winter.



You obviously know nothing about sales.  you heard about the best marks?  So multiple owners are now marks?  So now you belittle the sales people AND purchasers?  You are the Comedy Gold.  Grow up.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 28, 2021)

nshugg said:


> It’s their job to ASK.  It’s your job to spend less than 5 minutes saying NO.  Is there a law against in inquiring whether they could make your membership better?  We are not the enemy; just people trying to make a living like you.



You obviously haven’t been on the receiving end of the offer. To say they are rather persistent is an understatement! There’s the phone call at home before you leave, then again at check in when you HAVE to see the “ concierge” for a parking pass ( couldn’t they just give that to you at the check in desk?). I’ve even been called in my room. Prior to cell phones, one of the FIRST things we would do was take the phone off the hook when we entered our unit.

So yea, we can just say no, but you have to say it multiple times.

And by the way, when they teach you proper sales technique, how many objections do they tell you to overcome before turning the closer loose on your suspect? I know when I was in sales management, the rule was THREE no’s.

I want you to also consider this item. Without the body snatchers, how many interviews a day do you suspect you’d have? How about NONE. Timeshare works on the law of large numbers and your ability to get someone to make a very expensive impulse purchase. Not only that, but you must make them feel good enough about that purchase that the afterglow lasts longer than the recession period. In other words, you need to be a strong salesman to cut it as a timeshare salesman. Something I’m beginning to think you’re not. Obviously you’re easy enough to upset by people taking advantage of the premiums offered. Thin skin is a bad thing to have in sales.

There’s a reason they offer premiums to attended is no one in their right mind would attend a timeshare sales presentation without it. So suck it up butter cup. This is how you make a living. You might hate it, but it’s feeding you leads. You’re in charge of figuring out the suspects from the prospects.


----------



## Iggyearl (Aug 28, 2021)

nshugg said:


> I have never lied ONCE to secure a sale


I respect your integrity.  However, in fairness to your sales prospects, how many times have you informed your customers of the mandatory rescission period?


----------



## RX8 (Aug 28, 2021)

Iggyearl said:


> I respect your integrity.  However, in fairness to your sales prospects, how many times have you informed your customers of the mandatory rescission period?



@nshugg And how many times did a customer express an understanding that was not correct but you failed to correct it because it worked to your favor?

I’ve been hounded to attend, even after I say no initially. I’ve been called before I even arrive and then again after I arrive. If the timeshare sales team doesn’t want us to waste your time by attending then they should ensure that it isn’t sold as an “update” (term really used to deceive the more inexperienced) and tell it like it is “We will take the next 90 minutes using high pressure and guilt tactics trying to sell you an over priced timeshare. We will push fast fast numbers past you to make you a little dizzy. If you are even a little hesitant we will bring in the closer to make you a “special” deal with the urgency that this once in a lifetime deal is only good for today.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 28, 2021)

nshugg said:


> Hardly ridiculous.  10 Percent?  Wow you must own a lot of timeshares to only attend 10 percent.  Talk about someone untruthful.  No one said you couldn’t go; we merely requested you think before wasting our time.  Anyone in sales for a living knows what I’m talking about.


I am not being untruthful, I am not a sleazy timeshare salesperson.  

We are retired, we actually attend less than 10%.  We travel 26 weeks a year, six weeks on Maui, three weeks on Kauai, 2 weeks on Oahu, many weeks in Orlando, Myrtle Beach, Hilton Head, and we are currently in Door County, WI for a week, then a week in Wisconsin Dells after this week. 

We have attended ONE in the last 12 months.  You are being paid to sell, not to whine that you cannot sell timeshares.  You are basically the enemy of those of us who tell people every day on TUG to rescind.  I wish they would all rescind and figure out resale.

We purchased three timeshares developer, two when we were young and didn't know any better, 41 years ago.  Still own those two (and more in the same older complex).  We bought one developer with our eyes wide open, 15 years ago, knew what we were doing, and we were happy and have been happy with our purchase.  We converted weeks to Points and made a great choice in doing that, and we did it cheaply.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 28, 2021)

nshugg said:


> Anyone in sales for a living knows what I’m talking about.



I’ve been in sales over 30 years and no, I do not know what you are talking about. There are very few products in sales that sells for thousands of dollars retail that are worthless, or close to it, immediately after signing. So worthless that the developer in many cases doesn’t even want it back for FREE.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 28, 2021)

nshugg said:


> Accepting a presentation with no chance in hell of buying regardless of the offer is dishonest.



Most, if not all, timeshares that are in active sales do not recruit people to attend the sales pitch by calling it that.  Typically they present it as being an owners' update or a tour or something like that.  If they did present it as being a sales presentation there would probably be a lot less people going.  Not to mention the incentives they provide for attending and the disincentives (e.g., changed room assignments to lower quality ones, harassing phone calls) that some provide for not attending.  Bottom line for me is that since the majority of my retail purchase dollars go to the developers' marketing budget and not to the underlying value of the asset, I don't feel dishonest about accepting the incentive - I'll even tell them that I do not intend to purchase when I do.


----------



## BahalaNa (Aug 28, 2021)

nshugg said:


> I used to work as a timeshare point upgrade position for a resort that became Diamond.  It was hard work; it was our job.  To have people who own 11 timeshares go to a presentation is a joke.  Not only do your waste our time but you cost us a potential sale for someone who is a real sales possibility.  That’s why your presentation lasted a half hour.  The agent knew he was wasting his time and then had to move to the back of the sales agent line to try for another sale.  PLEASE I know people buy timeshares after saying No Way but for all of the sales people out there trying to make a living; enjoy the resort and don’t waste our time.  And when we see you dragging your kids along who don’t behave and need your attention which diverts from the presentation we have to lower our expectations even more.


"Dragging your kids along" I'm legit looking into buying somewhere. The benefit of a cheaper vacation was nice but I also was curious about the programs. I never once was allowed to just come without my kids. It was demanded bring the whole family. By multiple programs. Is each one of them try to get my wife to settle for something I won't or they use the kids in the pitch.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 28, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Most, if not all, timeshares that are in active sales do not recruit people to attend the sales pitch by calling it that.  Typically they present it as being an owners' update or a tour or something like that.  If they did present it as being a sales presentation there would probably be a lot less people going.  Not to mention the incentives they provide for attending and the disincentives (e.g., changed room assignments to lower quality ones, harassing phone calls) that some provide for not attending.  Bottom line for me is that since the majority of my retail purchase dollars go to the developers' marketing budget and not to the underlying value of the asset, I don't feel dishonest about accepting the incentive - I'll even tell them that I do not intend to purchase when I do.



We've been on enough timeshare sales presentations to understand that the standard method of selling full-price timeshares involves baiting & inveigling prospective customers with offers of freebies, then applying pressure in the form of claiming the deals being offered are for Today Only, so that the prospective customers won't get a chance for even minimal research into timeshare realities.  That may not be lying, but it's pulling the wool over people's eyes any way you shake it.

Resort tours & Owner Updates, etc., become adversarial encounters because of all the fast-talking & fact-hiding involved.

And don't even get me started on the truth-stretching & guilt-tripping & psychologically manipulative razzle-dazzle & ballyhoo involved in some -- as in way too many -- encounters across those little 4-place tables in the salesrooms.

The ethics of accepting update invitations only for the freebies, with zero consideration of buying, is no worse -- & arguably lots better -- than the ethics of the entire full-price timeshare selling enterprise from beginning to end. 

Aggressively absorbing timeshare tour freebies does not come close to evening the score, but it helps a little.

The people absorbing the freebies are only there because the timeshare companies invited them to sign up for the 90- to 120-minute no-obligation sales presentations.

If the full-price timeshare sellers feel they're been taken advantage of when they find themselves dealing with a member of the freebie-absorbing public, they have only themselves to blame.

Rather than griping about it, they would serve themselves & their profession lots better by shifting toward a biz model based on something like Walmart for newly deeded timeshares & something more along the lines of CarMax for resales.

I'm not holding my breath while waiting for reforms like those.

Meanwhile, I would willingly keep on absorbing timeshare tour freebies with abandon, except that I no longer get invited to any updates -- & I certainly do not seek out any more timeshare tour invitations.  Either I'm too old now, or possibly I've absorbed so many freebies that I'm on the dreaded Mooch List of people not longer being asked to take timeshare tours.  Either option suits me fine.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 28, 2021)

I am here in Waikiki. We have received no less than 5 calls to the room, one to cell phone to attend a presentation. We are here on a family reunion so no time and said no but they kept calling. I have never seen this before. Especially since they know we had a preso last month at sister resort on Big Island. Very annoying!

@nshugg  They call it an "owner update." We tell the rep upfront that we are attending because they promised us "an owners update on new resorts" but we have enough timeshares so will not buy so dont want to waste their time. They always proceed. What does that say about the rep?

IMO we see the incentives as ROI for overpaying for our first timeshare. Fool me once shame on me...


----------



## Ernie McClellan (Aug 28, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I am here at Lagoon Tower. We have received no less than 5 calls to the room, one to cell phone to attend a presentation. We are here on a family reunion so no time and said no but they kept calling. I have never seen this before. Especially since they know we had a preso last month at Kingland. Very annoying!
> 
> @nshugg They call it an "owner update." We tell the rep upfront that we are attending because they promised us "an owners update on new resorts" but we have enough timeshares so will not buy so dont want to waste their time. They always proceed. What does that say about the rep?
> 
> IMO we see the incentives as ROI for overpaying for our first timeshare. Fool me once shame on me...



I like the way you think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 28, 2021)

nshugg said:


> It’s their job to ASK.  It’s your job to spend less than 5 minutes saying NO.  Is there a law against in inquiring whether they could make your membership better?  We are not the enemy; just people trying to make a living like you.


The OPC or the concierge asks us to attend. We say no, we're not interested, and we will not buy anything. The OPC or concierge says that's ok, it's just for information and after you learn you might decide to buy, and they sweeten the offer. That might go through several rounds until they run out of sweeteners or we decide the deal us worth our time.

I hane no pangs about taking the offer when the resort makes extra effort to bring me in after I've said no,  often multiple times.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 28, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I hane no pangs about taking the offer when the resort makes extra effort to bring me in after I've said no,  often multiple times.


Me neither. 

Plus, if they throw out a number (say, $100), I have no pangs about saying I'll go for $150.  They can say OK, or say No, or offer some in-between amount.  

I think the on-site headhunters know the max but are under instructions to sign up people for lower amounts, if people will accept less. 

Once the lady down in the condo building lobby invited us to attend a presentation for $100.  I countered with $150.  The lady in the lobby said the highest they could go was $125 plus breakfast or lunch.  We said OK.  

Lately, they don't invite us at all.  I guess we're too old now.  Either that, or there really is a Mooch List of known freebies-absorbers & we're on it.   So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 28, 2021)

AwayWeGo said:


> Lately, they don't invite us at all.  I guess we're too old now.  Either that, or there really is a Mooch List of known freebies-absorbers & we're on it.   So it goes.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I wish I could get on that list. I’ve actually ask to be put on that list and, even though they tell me they will, they don’t.

So long as they keep offering, we’ll accept when it fits our needs. For the developer it’s a game of numbers and they know it. 100 calls equals 10 leads. 10 leads equals 3 prospects. 3 prospects equals one sale. The issue Mr salesman has is not knowing that he needs to wade through those 10 leads to separate the moocher’s from the prospects and then find the sale.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm sure enjoying this thread, and the popcorn.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 29, 2021)

PcflEZFlng said:


> I'm sure enjoying this thread, and the popcorn.


A good salesman wouldn’t waste his/her time on these forums  Just like they wouldn’t waste time on someone that’s obviously not interested


----------



## klipywitz (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## pedro47 (Sep 1, 2021)

klipywitz said:


> View attachment 39386


He is eating the butterfly popcorn.


----------



## WyndhamWyzrd (Sep 10, 2021)

nshugg said:


> I used to work as a timeshare point upgrade position for a resort that became Diamond.  It was hard work; it was our job.  To have people who own 11 timeshares go to a presentation is a joke.  Not only do your waste our time but you cost us a potential sale for someone who is a real sales possibility.  That’s why your presentation lasted a half hour.  The agent knew he was wasting his time and then had to move to the back of the sales agent line to try for another sale.  PLEASE I know people buy timeshares after saying No Way but for all of the sales people out there trying to make a living; enjoy the resort and don’t waste our time.  And when we see you dragging your kids along who don’t behave and need your attention which diverts from the presentation we have to lower our expectations even more.



As a professional salesman, including over 6 years of high volume vacation sales and vacation exit sales, you're providing a very unfortunate view to the general public of our industry and the attitude of a disgruntled employee. Anyone who works in this industry, no matter which part of it, should hold themselves with some dignity and pride in their line of work. Throwing yourself a pity party is not the way to handle objections to your "pitch". 20 years ago there wasn't the internet readily available for people to do their research on the topic of timeshare at all. Things have changed. Deal with it and up your game if this is going to be your profession, or find a new one. Maybe tax collector?


----------



## WyndhamWyzrd (Sep 10, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> A good salesman wouldn’t waste his/her time on these forums  Just like they wouldn’t waste time on someone that’s obviously not interested



This


----------



## Jodyv (Sep 10, 2021)

It seems to me that you have come to the wrong source for Timeshare Salesperson sympathy.  Every person who visits a timeshare....even the ones who paid retail
big bucks...is aggressively invited to some type of sales presentation, as many people in this post have explained. You are accusing folks of being inconsiderate to salespeople.  I believe that, in any business, when the focus is on the salesperson and not the client, there's not much chance for success.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 10, 2021)

nshugg said:


> It’s their job to ASK.  It’s your job to spend less than 5 minutes saying NO.  Is there a law against in inquiring *whether they could make your membership better?*  We are not the enemy; just people trying to make a living off you.



I'll tell you what.  Give me your home phone number.  I'll start "doing my job" and calling you at all hours to harass you to do something you've repeatedly told me doesn't interest you.

Again, we are not there to serve you or the body snatchers.  We're on vacation, and narcissistic sales people and their snatchers make it difficult to relax.

And since we're having some real talk, let's talk about the part I bolded.  The last thing salesmen are trying to do is make anyone's membership "better."  They are trying to sell by any means possible, to get that commission.  They don't give a flying fox about membership experience.  They will tell me my daughter's very survival depends on me purchasing this contract if they think it will lock up a sale.

And I fixed that last clause in your post for you.


----------

